# ATR closing!



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just read on colnago.cc that the supplier to Colnago for carbon has closed. That now means all EPS's and C-50's will now have Chinese made tubing instead of italian...:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: 

Big news for Colnago lovers!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Check their website out to get more information regarding their bankruptcy: http://www.atrgroup.it/ If you click on the British flag in the top right hand corner, you can get the English version.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Calm yourself*

Under Italian Bankruptcy law they have filed for the common law equivalent (I believe you're in Oz) of administrative insolvency. In short, they are not being shut down. At least not yet. Under Italian BR code, an employer with over 200 employees may file for al procedimento di Amministrazione Straordinaria if the company believes that its debts may cause it to be rendered insolvent. In English, that means an inability to meet your obligations on a timely basis. Instead of a receiver or administrator handling the proceedings (and usually botching them), they get an Extraordinary Commissioner appointed by the Ministry of Industry. The procedure has two ways to go, either sell some assets and reduce the debt which generally doesn't happen unless they have some assets on their books which are undervalued, or get the creditors to agree to a restructuring of the debt, ie reducing the obligations by writing them down or conversion to equity or quasi-equity. Parmalat went throught this procedure and the Italian government brought massive pressure on the creditors to restructure. Parmalat survived and came out of the procedure because it was important for employment in Italy, Italian Banking and Italian business in general. Prodi probably was not happy but that's life. Now if neither of the two plans can be agreed upon, the Extraordinary Commissioner must wind up the company. In simple terms, liquidate.

Ok, where does ATR fit in the scheme? I will leave it to the locals, if there are any on this forum, to tell me. But if it involves significant local employment, its business is inter-weaved into Italian commerce and the creditors are mainly Italian, I see them emerging from this procedure and continuing to do business.

Oh, and adminstration in the UK, ANZ, HK, SG and IT means that the company continues to trade and remains in business. Don't start crying yet as the fat lady ain't even warming up.



haydos said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just read on colnago.cc that the supplier to Colnago for carbon has closed. That now means all EPS's and C-50's will now have Chinese made tubing instead of italian...:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:
> 
> Big news for Colnago lovers!


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Only EPS maybe will get the chinese tubing someday. If you visit Colnago new site, C-50, EP and EC will no longer be available in 2010!!!!!!! 
Never felt so sad about cycling then when I looked at the catalog and saw no C-50!!!1 EPS and Master Light will be the only Colnagos made in Italy next year!!!!!!!!
The Carbon bikes for 2010 will be EPS, CX-1, the new CLX 2.0 and the all new ACE that will be a full monocoque bike designed for confort, with a taller head tube. I saw that bike in the L'Etape Du Tour on the day I went to collect my race number.... Looks nice, but it is Taiwan made...


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Now I'll be forced to by an EPS to fullfill my dream of an Italian Colnago in my garage!!!! Only need the money!!!!!!!!


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

the C-50 is in the 2010 catalogue but so far not on the net. We'll see...


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

This ridiculous. There has to be an alternate supplier. Otherwise, there won't be Ferrari Enzos, Pagani Zondas or Buggati Veyrons. There also won't be Ferrari Formula One cars. Whomever supplies Ferrari next, Colnago will source from them. And there ain't no way Ferrari is going to use Chinese carbon fiber/fibre.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> This ridiculous. There has to be an alternate supplier. Otherwise, there won't be Ferrari Enzos, Pagani Zondas or Buggati Veyrons. There also won't be Ferrari Formula One cars. Whomever supplies Ferrari next, Colnago will source from them. And there ain't no way Ferrari is going to use Chinese carbon fiber/fibre.



There's always Time Sport.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

rocco said:


> There's always Time Sport.



That's true!!!!!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

haydos said:


> the C-50 is in the 2010 catalogue but so far not on the net. We'll see...


It is normal for Colnago to keep things in the catalog until they have sold out their own stock. Unfortunately they rarely advise dealers that they are about to devalue the frames in the distributors'/dealers' stock by pulling the plug. That is what they did with the E1, Cristallo...


----------

